# Our Experience Buying A Outback



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

Well we finally did it. We bought our first tt, a 23'rs outback. We learned alot. The first thing I learned is never trust anyone with regards to what a veh. can tow. Our tv is a 2003 dodge durango 5.9l, 3.55 with a tow package. Our initial dealers told us we could tow a 31' without a problem. He said he was a dodge guy and dodge can tow anything. We almost bought into that until we found this site. We then met with numerous dealers and learned alot. I then would send out questions on this forum and rv.net. Thanks to everyone.

During our research my dw would get really frustated because i was spending approx 24 hours a week researching but I think it paid off.

Some of the experiences we had with dealers went from great to horrible. We are from Illinois. We had one Jayco dealer try to make us feel stupid for not wanting a surrond sound system with a subwoofer. My dw is an inner city teacher and I am a fireman. The last thing we wanted was anymore noise in our lives. Thats just our feelings. I will say that Erhardts, Timberview, and hometown rv were great and really taught me alot. I would definatly consider going to them in the future. I also called them after we bought our tt and explained why we bought what we bought. The importance of this is that they all said if i needed service to come to them. I have read in previous posts that if you dont buy it from a specific dealer they will not service it. So now i have three other dealers willing to service my tt. They were also very happy that we were happy.

We initially made a list of needs and wants with out tt. The most important was the ability to sleep four adults and 5 kids. We found that in a year old trade in at Arts rv. I think i really drove them nuts. They were very patient with me and answered all my questions. Just when we were close to a deal I found a similar model new and they further negotiated to make the deal happen. During the inspection we noted a couple of minor items. The big one was a cracked faucet. They immediately corrected it so that we would take possession. Both the owner Dan and Sue our sales lady were very helpfull. As they do not sell outbacks I did alot of research on my own and would go back and look at things and research some more.

Some other things we found
1. A rock bottom offer that was one thousand dollars more than thier website.
2. Dealers will give you information, it is up to you to verify if that info is correct.
3. Always research the ability of the tow vehicle. I called Dodge and they still insist I can tow 7500lbs. Trailer life lists it much less. As we are not going through any mountains any time soon we feel ok, but just ok, next year (finances) We will be upgrading our tv.
4. Quality is important and Outback is definately the tt we think is the best. After looking at many, many tt's in our price range we feel that none is better built than outback.

Thanks to everyone for all your help, our maiden voyage will be the weekend of march 17th With a southern trip planned for two weeks later.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Mike,

Congratulations on your new Outback. I'm glad you spent the time researching to find just what you wanted.
I'm also glad that turned out to be an Outback. You won't be disappointed.

I also want to welcome you to this site. I see by your post count you haven't been here long. (If I've welcomed you already, just consider this a re-welcome.







)

BTW, I grew up in Illinois (Forsyth, just outside Decatur) but left there in 1982 to move South.

You mentioned a southern trip coming up. If you come by Abilene, give us a holler.

Again, Congrats!









Mark


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Good Luck with the new TT

Great post, lots of valuable info and tips.

John


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Mike,

You have hit the nail on the head. Research is what gives you the greatest chance at a successful purchase. Part of the research is things like the web site and other parts are things like verifying your towing capacity. You recognize the disconnect between what the sales people tell you and what the manufacturer says. You are a smart buyer and I'm willing to bet your level of satisfaction two to five years down the road will be higher than someone that took the sales people at their face value.

Good job,

Reverie


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

We're fairly new OB owners too, having bought our OB 30' 5er last February. I was driving my DW nuts always looking at campers where ever we were. We didn't like the looks of some of the campers we looked at and knew we wanted something easy to set up, so our first thought of a Hybrid camper went by the way side. She finally told me that she wasn't going to look anymore until we had the money to buy. Well, I forced her to stop and we looked at most of the campers and then walked past the OB. My son was already setting inside waiting and when we walked in we both fell in love with all of the room and openness. Also was impressed with the quality for the money.

So far I only have a very few issues with the OB, nothing major. The camper is everything that we had hoped for, only wished we had more time to use it! Only have 8 yrs 9 months before retirement so we can go full timing.

Enjoy the RV. IF you have any questions of setting up the camper for the first trip, just asked and you're sure to get at least a dozen or so answers here at outbackers.com.


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

That's a great write-up, I'm glad that you took your time and found the right trailer to fit your needs


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Way to take your time and find the exact make/model you wanted...at the right price.

Seems like you did everything right on this deal. I think calling the other dealer and telling them why you went somewhere else, was the perfect thing to do.

Congrats on the new Outback....and welcome to the cult forum.


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Herkdoctor (Dec 27, 2006)

Doing all the research was the hardest part for us too. Glad to see you choose the Outback hope you have many fun trips in your future.

Scott


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Good job doing your research. We have a 25rss and a Durango with a smaller motor and higher gear ratio. It does the job on flat land, but is questionable in the mountains. We have made 2 trips to rallies in the mountains and the DH says never again until we get a new TV.

My point here is that although you think there are no mountain trips in your future, these Outbackers are drawn to the mountains for rallies, so I promise you will be trying her out before long!














Your tow vehicle should handle it just fine though, so sign up for a rally near you and begin to meet the wonderful people who you read so much about everyday! Welcome to the family









Darlene


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

As we were buying our 25. The salesman assured me I could tow a 31rqs (I tow with a tahoe







). I quickly rattled off the weight of the 31 and the tow capacity of my tahoe.... I hate to see the combinations some people leave dealerships with


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Great story Mike, very informative









Congratulations on your new Outback...
You did your homework and it definitely paid off








Here's to many happy years of making camping memories,
Dawn


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

thanks to all for the great responses. Its nice to be welcomed into such a great and helpfull group


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Congrats on you Outback purchase. As you found out, it does pay to do your research. I'm glad that you were able to find this forum before you made the mistake of believing everything the dealer stated. The dealers will tell you just about anything that they think you want to hear to make a sale. Don't be afraid to ask just about any question here, as there are many people that can answer most questions, and usually you can get and answer very quickly. It's great to see another fireman from our great state. Maybe we will see you at the spring rally.

Chris


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

tidefan said:


> As we were buying our 25. The salesman assured me I could tow a 31rqs (I tow with a tahoe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We had the same experience...a 4Runner towing a 31? I think not....but NEVER would have known that without this wonderful site!

Welcome to the family, mike! Grab a beer, pull up a chair, and make yourself comfy....now that you're here, uh - let's just say - you won't be going anywhere for awhile (except campling of course)!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> As we were buying our 25. The salesman assured me I could tow a 31rqs (I tow with a tahoe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We had the same experience...a 4Runner towing a 31? I think not....but NEVER would have known that without this wonderful site!

Welcome to the family, mike! Grab a beer, pull up a chair, and make yourself comfy....now that you're here, uh - let's just say - you won't be going anywhere for awhile (except campling of course)!
[/quote]

Mike, Campling is the Extreme form of Camping that Wolfie and KB like to experience. Once you have a few posts under your belt you'll have to ask about Campling. its some fun! Let me tell you!


----------



## jlbabb28 (Feb 27, 2006)

Welcome to the group, who has the kool-aid









Jeff


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Congrats, and welcome.. Smart people do research.... You done well..

Carey


----------

